# Another new song... whadduya thing?



## The Cack (Nov 28, 2011)

We recorded it at UGA's visitor's parking lot. Musical saw, slide guitar, and a robot costume.



www.facebook.com/EastCackalacky


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 28, 2011)

lol.. i somehow ended up watching this on youtube earlier today.... AWESOME... you guys are great


----------



## The Cack (Nov 28, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> lol.. i somehow ended up watching this on youtube earlier today.... AWESOME... you guys are great


haha, sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 28, 2011)

oh I like this one! not to say that I haven't liked some of your other stuff, just that I really like this one! keep doin that awesome thing you do.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 28, 2011)

Pretty great. Especially when it picks up. I dunno, but I definitely got reminded of Best Friends Forever for whatever reason.


----------

